# New handle on my jigging Abu, Nice



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I put a new handle on my favorite jigging reel. Abu Garcia 10000 big game. Looks pretty good to me. Can't wait to fish it.*


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice! did you get it from smoothdrag.com? i ordered some from them and they are very comfortable when jigging fast. nice reel!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

ESTHER, FL 32569 US
*Seller: fishincomfort ( 14760







) **Item title **Price**Shipping price*​​​*Qty**Item total*SILVER POWER KNOB FOR PENN DAIWA SHIMANO ACCURATE AVET NEWELL OKUMA REEL HANDLE ( 300738072947 ) Paid on Feb-21-13 $23.95 $4.00 2 $47.90 USPS First Class Package Estimated delivery: Fri. Mar. 1 - Tue. Mar. 5Subtotal $47.90 Shipping and handling $4.00 Shipping Discount from seller fishincomfort $2.00 Total $51.90


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Now that's a reel! Love the Ambassadeurs.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I bought this from Walmart when the store first opened in Gulf breeze for $69. I love it and tried last year to find one and the only place I could, get one was from ebay for $200+. Anyone want to get rid of one?*


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Ambassadeur*

Here's a 7000 I just put together tonight. It's an older "Made in Sweden" Abu. Custom Red metal-flake DuraCoated plates. New Abu Power Handle. Rebuilt top to bottom. 

If that one doesn't work I've also got a...

6600 CL Rocket in Florida Orange
6500 CT Blue Yonder
6000 Red (2)
5500 C3 Silver CT Custom Hot Rod (2)
5000 Red (newer model)
5000 C Black with Pearl Handles
5000 D Dark Green Direct Drive
4600 AB Silver with switch on thumb bar
4600 C Silver and Black Ultracast

and a couple of Ultra Mag 1s.

Well probably got a few more in pieces and parts. Anything look interesting?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Pompano Joe said:


> Here's a 7000 I just put together tonight. It's an older "Made in Sweden" Abu. Custom Red metal-flake DuraCoated plates. New Abu Power Handle. Rebuilt top to bottom.
> 
> If that one doesn't work I've also got a...
> 
> ...


*I got about 20 of the smaller ones like that , it's the big game models I want and can't find for a descent price. Anything 9000 or bigger. You got any that size? *


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

7000 BG is as large as I buy. The larger Ambassadeurs just don't sell locally. If I come across any, I'll let you know.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Blue Yonder*



TURTLE said:


> *I got about 20 of the smaller ones like that , it's the big game models I want and can't find for a descent price. Anything 9000 or bigger. You got any that size? *


Do you have a 6500 CT Blue Yonder I can buy? Any CT model for that matter.

I build this reel for distance casting. Its a standard 5500 C3 converted to a CT, upgraded to 6.3:1 gears, Smooth Drag Carbontex drag washers, Boca "Lightning" ceramic bearings and a power handle.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thats a nice reel right there. I sold two 6500's last night and a blue 550 right retrive. Non of em were upgraded like that one. I wouldn't mind the Chrome rocket model. They look awesome and are not too crazy priced. *

*What doe you know about the " Record" line?*


----------



## yerbyray (Feb 28, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Here's a 7000 I just put together tonight. It's an older "Made in Sweden" Abu. Custom Red metal-flake DuraCoated plates. New Abu Power Handle. Rebuilt top to bottom.
> 
> If that one doesn't work I've also got a...
> 
> ...


Joe,

I'm new here and was referred to this site by jcallaham. I belong to Pier&Surf and have been a member there for three years.

I am looking for an Abu 4500, doesn't matter the condition as I am going to help my nephew fix it up to learn off of and bass fish with.

You got one or a lead on one?

Thank you.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Knowing Jim puts you pretty high in my book. We get to fish together every now and then, just not often enough. 

Let me look around the shop. I've got the 4600s, but not sure about a 4500. If I've got a 4500 frame and spool, I'll build you one.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *What doe you know about the " Record" line?*


Ambassadeur's top of the line. I've had a couple of 50s recently. Just don't fit what I do.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Pompano Joe said:


> Ambassadeur's top of the line. I've had a couple of 50s recently. Just don't fit what I do.


*Iv'e seen several under $200 and I think I'm about to jump on one.*


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I can get you a 60 NIB for $150-160. Probably get a 50 for just over $100. 40s are pretty hard to find.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Pompano Joe said:


> I can get you a 60 NIB for $150-160. Probably get a 50 for just over $100. 40s are pretty hard to find.


*You talking about the Record or chrome rocket?*


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I've heard good things about the Records, & you can get them for cheap on eBay if you check periodically. One went last week for less than $100 new in the box.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *You talking about the Record or chrome rocket?*


Definitely talking about the "Record". Can't touch a Chrome Rocket for that. The Chrome Rocket is basically the same reel as the old "Blue Yonder" I'm looking for.


----------



## yerbyray (Feb 28, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Definitely talking about the "Record". Can't touch a Chrome Rocket for that. The Chrome Rocket is basically the same reel as the old "Blue Yonder" I'm looking for.


Are Blue Yonders getting hard to come by?

As for the Abu 4500, Heck don't worry about building it, sell the parts and let me have some fun  I like tinkering with them and he might learn a thing or two.


----------

